# Installing Windows.. (No CD-Rom, No Floppy, No LAN...)



## Artimus (Apr 27, 2007)

Got a Toshiba Toughbook... and i need to reinstall Windows XP.

Problem is, the lan installation is not working...
Theres no built in CD-ROM, and no Floppy..

I got no idea how to reinstall windows on this thing.

My only hope is that it can boot to USB.. However, i dont have a USB CDROM. So far ive tried the following things;

Loaded windows onto a USB Flash drive.. Didnt boot to it.
Put windows on an external hard drive... didnt boot to it.
Bought an IDE to USB converter, plugged it into my CDROM... didnt boot to it.


I think its because all of these things required software to work.. and i cant install any software on the laptop... due to the fact theres no cdrom, or floppy or anything.

Suggestions are welcome, im willing to try anything (even give LAN installation another try if someone has a link to a good guide on doing it).


----------



## Wakili (Apr 27, 2007)

man i hate to break it to you but there is no way that you could install that thing with no cdrom e.t.c

The advice is that go get your self a usb cdrom and use it.

wakil


----------



## Artimus (Apr 27, 2007)

Im willing to buy a USB CD ROM if i can find one...

All the retailers near me claim that they dont manufacture them any more..

Theres some on eBAY... but, which one do i get? Theres some that say USB CDROM... but.. they come with CD Software.. so i cant install it..

2 or 3 said "Plug-n-Play".. does that mean i dont need software, and can boot to it before windows loads... or does it mean i have to get into windows and install it before i can reboot and boot into the cdrom?

I scored the laptop really cheap because the windows is screwed and the other guy gave up on it.. i dont mind buying stuff to get it to work.


----------



## Wakili (Apr 27, 2007)

Exactly...........




__________________________________________
*Pc's are not bad but users are bad ones:4-thatsba *


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm real weak on laptops, but really like the idea of scoring a cheap laptop because the previous owner lacked the expertise and the motivation to make it work. So you have my help, for what it's worth.

Here's the deal. No floppy, no CD, no DVD well that just sounds WRONG. I can't imagine a laptop of none of these. Part of me says "prove it".

So prove it. Post a manufacturers spec sheet that says you got none of those and then I'll believe it. How else are you supposed to transfer data in or out.

Second, you need to know with some level of certainty that the device is even capable of booting via USB (some cannot). Run through all the BIOS settings and see if you can find one (or more) that indicate if it can or not. Failing that, go to manufacturer and see if you can find out on a "feature" list for the model that booting via USB is (or is not) an option. Post the exact model number here and maybe someone else can help find out for sure.

On the issue of what to boot WITH, I would put trying to boot via LAN at the bottom of the list of options. Many people have external USB CD Devices now, and you might be able to borrow one to use but see, here's the problem.

Even with a bootable device, unless you are certain the laptop will boot via USB you'll be wasting time (or worse money if you buy one).

Another option is to buy or borrow a USB HD (also becoming very common & cheap), but then you have to figure how you are going to get the XP data to the laptop. The only thing I can figure here is to mount an image of the XP disk but even then I just can't see it happening as the mounting software (like Daemon) needs XP installed to run and how can you run XP in order to mount an image in order to install XP ?

So that's why I doubt there is not CD device. It's just too crippled to be useful.

There's other ideas I have but even if they are possible (theory vs. practical application) they would still be more difficult than getting a USB CD Device. But if the laptop WON'T boot via USB, even that is not an option. So again I disbelieve that there is no CD-Device installed.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Like Girderman said - try an external HDD (if the laptop is able to boot from USB). Connect it to another computer with a CD drive - copy ALL files on the XP CD to a folder on the external HDD. Then boot from that HDD on the laptop - browse to the "XP folder" - type "setup" without the qoutes. And - obviously - install XP to the internal HDD.


----------



## coffeefix (Oct 8, 2006)

> Here's the deal. No floppy, no CD, no DVD well that just sounds WRONG. I can't imagine a laptop of none of these. Part of me says "prove it




If he is talking about those panasonic toughbooks. There might not be any. I was just browsing through their "Fully Rugged" laptops line, and from what I can see there is indeed none of those included. Although there are options to purchase external USB DVD/CDRW Combo Drive or an external usb floppy.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

It can be done but you need some experience in using DOS, a second computer to hook the hardrive to and an adapter to convert the connection on the laptop to a standard IDE connection
You can Google; "install windows without floppy drive or CD" and browse the results
If you can't find what you want post back and I can supply a link


----------



## Artimus (Apr 27, 2007)

@Girderman - Heres the spec sheet. http://panasonic.com.au/content/library/files/F001868.pdf
As you will see... No CD-ROM, no Floppy, nothing.
I may be a new poster on this forum, but i assure you, you can trust my judgement.

In the BIOS, it has 3 boot features..
1. HDD
2. LAN
3. USB

But i tried copying XP to my external USB HDD, and booting from USB, but it just did nothing and loaded up the faulty windows. Are you saying i need to do something more than copy it? Burn an iso or something?

@kodi - I have a second computer, so i can do whatever it is you suggest.

I tried google (ive had this laptop about a month now, and tried many many things, and cant do anything.. thats why i turn to you for help).
The site on google says 

"Ok.. so you got no Drives on your computer? First thing to do.. *boot from a floppy disk*..."... wait? Where do i put the floppy, on the keyboard, and hope it reads it?

So hours of pouring through Google was no help..

@coffeefix - Yes its the Rugged Range.. originally Windows NT was installed on it via LAN, but to my understanding.. you cant install windows XP Home/Pro over LAN.

The external CD Rom for it http://panasonic.com.au/products/details.cfm?objectID=3740, i took a look and everywhere I call or search, says they arent manufacturing that product number any more (i got the number from the instruction book that came with the laptop).

Edit:
@kodi - I just reread what you posted, and if your implying that i get a converter for the laptops HDD and install XP with another computer, then load it from the laptop.. this doesnt work with XP.. as im sure you know.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Go to this *ARTICLE*and follow the instructions from the five page article in the first post.
What you do is copy (NOT install) xp and DOS to your drive then reinstall the drive into the laptop and then boot to the hardrive and install from the i386 folder


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

First, How COOL!

They drop the thing from like 28 inches.

At the bottom in the fine print the disclaimer (#15) says


> 15 The Product Recovery DVD-ROM is required.


So it looks like they are selling the thing you need to "recover" the "product".

Not to contradict Kodi (he knows more than me but) maybe your boot problem could be solved in BIOS by changing the "Boot Order" ? If it's going to the bad HD first, usually (in desktops) you can change the boot order so it tries something else first.

There are also tutorials on how to make a bootable USB thumbdrive. I tried it myself, but never really managed to get it to work.

But anyways how cool a product is that. -20 C to 60 C operating range. With a core duo CPU too.

Hay, oh yeah what about the removeable HD ? I think you can by laptop HD "enclosures" so you can run them in desktops. Maybe get XP installed somehow via a desktop and then transfer the HD back to the laptop ?


----------



## Artimus (Apr 27, 2007)

@Girderman - Yes i know they DID sell it, but i called them and they said they dont stock the product any more..
I already changed the boot order.. its like it just ignores the USB stuff, like its not bootable or something.
Your suggestion is much more expensive than Kodi's.
Plus, you will have to install XP while its in the Laptop.. cant install it in one PC and then move it to the laptop.

@Kodi - Thats a great guide, just got a few questions.

*Page 4, Step 2* - Format the Drive.
How do i do this? The only way i know is to put in the windows XP CD, and boot to it.. and then choose the option to format the drive. Is this correct?
Or can i format once booted into windows?

Thats all so far..
I'll have to buy the converter, and i'll give it a try on monday, and let you know how it goes.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Start desktop normally and go to my computer and the laptop drive should be recognized there right click on it and format as FAT32.
If not recognized go to disk management and right click and assign a drive letter to it


----------



## Artimus (Apr 27, 2007)

Now i just have to find the converter.

I found this, how does it look?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-5-Laptop-H...QQihZ015QQcategoryZ130872QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I think that is the one I got my adapters from


----------

